# The best shampoo & conditioner for bleached blonde hair?



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi there. I just bleached my hair blonde and I was wondering what is the best shampoo and conditioner out there for bleached blonde hair? I'd like to get the products at Wal-Mart or some other department store, but salon brands are ok too. Any good suggestions for me? All help is really appreciated.


----------



## Brookielou (Jul 4, 2010)

i have bleached my hair from jet black to platnium at home in 2 weeks!! And i swear by Joico K-PAK!! It is protein based and is amazing. Im back to brown hair now and i still use it, i can not tell you how much it has saved my hair!


----------



## wannabepoet (Jul 4, 2010)

sunsilk or pantene for colored hair. sunsilk makes my hair soft and shiney. so does pantene.


----------



## nxdfashionista (Jul 10, 2010)

gwen stefani swears by this pantene conditioner treatment in a tube. Renewal, maybe? AI saw the same tube on daisy de la hoya's night table on daisy of love too.


----------



## salonspasource (Jul 20, 2010)

I think for bleached hair you should use mild shampoo for example dove of hindustan unilever and for bleached you should take special care and for that you can contact ant beauty experts near to your home.


----------

